
Seeking Wisdom - harscoat
http://sivers.org/book/SeekingWisdom
======
pragmatic
Here is the order link (Amazon doesn't appear to sell new copies (and it's
cheaper)) from the original source:

<https://www.poorcharliesalmanack.com/orderform_v4.php>

Likewise I think this the only place to get _Poor Charlie's Almanack_.

~~~
pragmatic
Homepage of the book:

<http://www.poorcharliesalmanack.com/seekingwisdom.html>

Also love this quote (about Poor Charlies Almanac):

"This book is something of a publishing miracle – never advertised, yet year
after year selling many thousands of copies from its Internet site." — Warren
Buffett, in his February 2010

Has anyone read Poor Charlies Almanac and if so would you recommend it?

~~~
Umalu
Poor Charlie's Almanack collects many of Munger's best speeches. You can find
some of them on the web (here is a transcript of his famous "Psychology of
Human Misjudgment" speech: <http://www.rbcpa.com/Mungerspeech_june_95.pdf>);
read one and see if it speaks to you. If it does, the book, which includes
Munger's edits to these speeches, is a worthwhile investment of your money and
time.

------
davidw
Incidentally, I wonder if the "I’d like to read this book on Kindle" link
actually counts for anything.

